# Copies of previous visas



## Crosz (Sep 6, 2015)

Please can someone help. I just submitted my application for renewal of work permit in South Africa but I didn't include copies of my previous visas and now I'm scared by application will be rejected . I only included the copy of the most recent visa. Please has anyone been in this situation before and what was the outcome. How serious is this and can my permit be rejected because of that. Please help


----------



## SayansiScope (Apr 19, 2014)

Crosz said:


> Please can someone help. I just submitted my application for renewal of work permit in South Africa but I didn't include copies of my previous visas and now I'm scared by application will be rejected . I only included the copy of the most recent visa. Please has anyone been in this situation before and what was the outcome. How serious is this and can my permit be rejected because of that. Please help


Hi Crosz,

IMHO, that shouldnt be a problem.

Cheers.


----------



## Crosz (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks @sayansiscope, that calmed me down a bit. Hope it goes well.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Crosz said:


> Please can someone help. I just submitted my application for renewal of work permit in South Africa but I didn't include copies of my previous visas and now I'm scared by application will be rejected . I only included the copy of the most recent visa. Please has anyone been in this situation before and what was the outcome. How serious is this and can my permit be rejected because of that. Please help


Hi Crosz, 

Hopefully this shouldn't cause a problem as DHA should have all the needed information on their system. However, I would not be surprised. Worst case scenario is that you would need to submit a review application if rejected, with the certified copies of your previous visas.


----------



## Crosz (Sep 6, 2015)

Yeah @legalman but it's that worst case scenario that I don't want. Because my present permit will expire if I go for appeal and my company might stop paying me or the bank freeze my account. And I ve got a wife and 2 small kids. It will be a ****ty situation.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Crosz,

In that case I would try your best to email DHA a copy of your previous visas with a copy of your VFS receipt and passport information page. Try and get it to them asap.


----------



## SayansiScope (Apr 19, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> Hi Crosz,
> 
> In that case I would try your best to email DHA a copy of your previous visas with a copy of your VFS receipt and passport information page. Try and get it to them asap.


Hi LegalMan,

Do the DHA allow that kind of communication bypassing the VFS?, or before the final outcome?

To whom should that be addressed to and at which email address?


----------



## Crosz (Sep 6, 2015)

Oh well, it's late to even do that now, the tracking is already saying "adjudicated application for ****** has been dispatched from the department of home affairs to the vfs operation hub on 18th of Sept and would be sent to the visa facilitation center shortly". Do you know how long it normally take a from this day before I get the outcome.


----------



## SayansiScope (Apr 19, 2014)

Crosz said:


> Oh well, it's late to even do that now, the tracking is already saying "adjudicated application for ****** has been dispatched from the department of home affairs to the vfs operation hub on 18th of Sept and would be sent to the visa facilitation center shortly". Do you know how long it normally take a from this day before I get the outcome.


You will be fine trust me...:fingerscrossed:


----------

